# AKU Residency Test 2015



## ayesha.a (Jul 5, 2015)

Does anyone have any information regarding the AKU residency test? I'm applying for pediatrics. Is the test same for all residents? What comes in the interview? Also any information regarding other hospitals offering a pediatric residency program like NICH or LNH will be highly appreciated.

Thankyou!


----------

